# New Halloween camp sign



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Decided to make a new sign for our annual Halloween camping trips that we take, so we have something nice to display our site number. This is my very first attempt at working with plywood, but I am very happy with the finished result. Took me just over a week from first cut to sealed and done.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

smile...thats a great looking sign. nice and crisp.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

kewl!!! great idea


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Very nice!
I'd put a loop or something on the backside of it so that you could lock it down. That's cute enough that I could see it getting stolen in a hurry.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sharp looking design


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. I like the purples dudes in the corner.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those are nice sharp colors. I can see everyone at your camp wanting you to make one for them. By the way, nice workshop. What I wouldn't give for a basement.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job guys!!!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job on the sign!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looks awesome! im jealous!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's adorable, K, and very child friendly


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Great job. Can't believe it is your first attempt with plywood. I won't even show you guys my first attempt. Let's just say, it doesn't look nearly as good as this.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Great job on this kprimm! Would it kill you to smile for a picture  Excellent design and a very good use of colors!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ha ha Fick, Let's just say I am glad that I am fairly good at Haunting. I don't look so great in the camera, but I have fun.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks great, kids should love the new sign.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job on the sign! Great artwork!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

That is adorable. Great job. Very professionally done.


----------

